# Thought I should build this coffin before I'm in my own!



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a resin cast coffin tank many years ago from Big Train Backshop with the plan of someday building a car out of it. I just never thought "someday" would be so far down the road! I finally got tired of coming across it in the box of "someday" goodies and got started on it. That was last August and I just finished it. I would love to know how K manages to find time to do modeling! I just can't find the time with the two little ones. Even worse is I'm not working right now!

Anyway, back to the tank car. I started with the tank and built a flat to fit. I had a hard time figuring out the plumbing for the steam pump but thanks to Dwight and Bob Poli I had some pictures of their incredible work. After seeing their tank cars I had to talk myself into finishing mine, as I wasn't happy with how it was looking. I ended up staying true to my original idea. My fictitious short line is made up of second hand equipment modified for our needs and that is how I modeled this tank. 

















The steam pump is a slightly modified Ozark pump. While researching the plumbing I found several Duplex pumps that looked similar so I made it Duplexish!









I welcome any comments or questions.

Steve


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, 

Good looking car. One quick question, who's link and pin coupler pocket is that?

Andre


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice car - really like the details. 

What is the long hose made from? 

Tom


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Steve! Nice to see you modeling and posting!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Steve. Looks very prototypical. Great detail and weathering.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Steve! Looks like something K would have done  Love the detail and weathering!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

VERY nice. Some special an beautifully odd looking car Great paint job and weathering. 
I hope you post some more work!


----------

